# Diffrence in taste



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

I was wondering if you thought there was a diffrence between ducks shot on a creek and ducks shot in the marsh by the salt lake I know I prefer the taste of a river or a creek duck.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

One taste like salty mud, the other like mud. :mrgreen:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> One taste like salty mud, the other like mud. :mrgreen:


 -BaHa!- :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I haven't ever noticed a taste difference.... I ate teal and spoonies off the Salt Lake this season and it wasn't any better or worse than ducks from any of the other places I hunted. Marinate it... that seems to be the key and longer certainly doesn't hurt anything. That or use some spicy stuff on it. When I make duck nuggets, they're spiced pretty good, the other is just marinated in a mix of wine, soy, ginger and some other odds and ends. Good eats for sure. Creek ducks taste good but what I want is some that have been eating on corn and grain all day... I've heard those are delicious.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> I ate teal and *spoonies* off the Salt Lake


Do you glow in the dark now? :shock:


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

I think a lot of it depends on where and for how long they've been feeding in a certain area not so much where you happen to shoot them.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

> Do you glow in the dark now? :shock:


 :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nah, but with all that mercury, I'm a lot more sensitive to temperature changes these days.... :lol:


----------



## steven (Sep 8, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Nah, but with all that mercury, I'm a lot more sensitive to temperature changes these days.... :lol:


ha ha ha :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

I wonder if anyone can vouch for how "corn-fed" ducks taste that were shot from the sewer reclamation ponds?
-)O(- _/O


----------



## neckcollar (Dec 30, 2007)

I've got a recipe for ducks and geese, makes them taste like beef. 

First you boil water, put the goose in and boil until all the white greese quits coming to the surface. When thats done you put it in a crock pot and add one cup onions, one cup potatoes, some carrots and 2 cans beef broth. Cook over night and most of the morning, Tastes just like beef roast. Simple and you dont taste the greesey ness.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

woollybugger said:


> I wonder if anyone can vouch for how "corn-fed" ducks taste that were shot from the sewer reclamation ponds?
> -)O(- _/O


Do you have to say, "See you tomorrow corn!!" when you eat em? :lol:


----------

